# TACP questions...



## Death Android (Nov 28, 2012)

I have been to ROMAD.com and that site has some pretty good info. I just wanted to ask people who are TACP, or know of it.
    I just DEP'ed into the Air Force. I ended up getting Security Forces for my job. Did not plan on doing that at all. I wanted a desk job as I wanted to do something I could get a degree in for when I come out of the military. Anyways security forces was my last pick on my list of ten picks, and thats what I got. I told my recruiter I wasn't that happy about it. From the sounds of it I can't really switch jobs.
   I mentioned to his boss that if TACP had been on the sheet I would have marked that for my last pick. She then got really excited and said we could easily get rid of my security forces contrat and get one for TACP.

  I would rather do TACP than security forces, but I'm not in very good shape. Not overweight or anything. I just can't do a lot of push-ups, sit ups and running. Ive been trying to work out so I could do good on the PAST. Then If I do pass that, I would PT a lot.

My question is, how hard is the training? Will they really work with you if you max out on push ups or sit ups and cant keep going? What is the washout rate like?


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Nov 28, 2012)

Why not use your time in your Security Forces job to find out if a) the military, as a whole, is for you b) SOF is even a consideration once you've been in the military c) get your feet wet and gain some knowledge and make a decision from there?  
Seriously though, desk job to get a degree > TACP?  
Complaining and then asking for advice might not be the best way to approach something like this.  
Just my $.02


----------



## Kunoichii (Nov 28, 2012)

The training will be harder than you want it to be, therefore you will not make it. If it appeals to you because it sounds cool, you need to look at different jobs. You can always re-train into a different job after doing some time in Security Forces.


----------



## Death Android (Nov 28, 2012)

> *SkrewzLoose*
> Why not use your time in your Security Forces job to find out if a) the military, as a whole, is for you b) SOF is even a consideration once you've been in the military c) get your feet wet and gain some knowledge and make a decision from there?
> Seriously though, desk job to get a degree > TACP?
> Complaining and then asking for advice might not be the best way to approach something like this.
> Just my $.02


 
I'm pretty sure that the military is for me. I've been wanting to join fro quite some time now. Ive been interested in the military from current affairs to history for even longer. Plenty of military family members, they seem to like it. I know that I can cross train from Security forces into TACP later. Its just that I've read a lot of bad things about being security forces. Yes I did want a desk job over TACP because my family didn't want me to do something like a combat position. I'm not complaining. Honestly Im just happy to be able to go into the military. However, if I can switch into a job that I believe I will like better Im going to atleast try. Which is something I need clarification on. Why is it that its so easy for me to switch over to TACP all of a sudden, but Im pretty much stuck with security forces when I asked about switching.



> *Kunoichii*
> The training will be harder than you want it to be, therefore you will not make it. If it appeals to you because it sounds cool, you need to look at different jobs. You can always re-train into a different job after doing some time in Security Forces.​


 
What? I never stated how easy or hard I wanted any type of training to be. I know its going to be challenging. Thats part of the attraction also, overcoming a challenge. Pushing myself further than I thought possible. It appeals to me because Ive always been interested in special forces. Tactics are interesting.  How does retraining work exactly? I'll ask my recruiter. I would imagine though that if you have been working a job where  you carry and shoot a gun most of the time that they would make it hard for you to switch to a desk/technical job.


----------



## AWP (Nov 28, 2012)

Death Android said:


> I would rather do TACP than security forces, but I'm not in very good shape. Not overweight or anything. I just can't do a lot of push-ups, sit ups and running. *Ive been trying to work out so I could do good on the PAST. Then If I do pass that, I would PT a lot.*
> 
> My question is, how hard is the training? Will they really work with you if you max out on push ups or sit ups and cant keep going? What is the washout rate like?


 
That is the most asinine thing I've read in a long time. Think about what you just wrote and how it sounds.

If you somehow remain in AFSF what with their PT standards and all, you can drop a packet to crosstrain, particularly at the end of your enlistment (Protip: Don't sign a 6 year contract) as that AFSC is chronically undermanned.

I will say that if you are worried about the failure rate or difficulty of training then your mind is in a bad, bad place. You need to either gain some confidence or find a more physically suitable career field like Comm or Services or Supply.


----------



## Grey (Nov 28, 2012)

Haha I put Security Forces as my first choice and ended up getting slotted for a job on the bottom of my list as well. (Aircraft Armament Systems)

But I'm not going to complain about it. (Mainly since I had already planned to take the PAST anyways) but also since they clearly stated throughout the enlistment process that it is ultimately needs of the Air Force. You made a commitment so own it.​ 
I'm only as far as you in this process so my opinion doesn't hold much weight but I think your attitude has answered your questions, just stick with what you were given. ​


----------



## RackMaster (Nov 28, 2012)

I hear they have really demanding gigs at McDonalds and they'll even pay for you to go to school; Hamburger University. ;)


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 28, 2012)

You do understand Security Forces is not a desk job, and they have one of the AF's highest Purple Heart rates?

Have you considered the Coast Guard?


----------



## amlove21 (Nov 28, 2012)

Death Android said:


> ..Everything you have ever written....


 
I don't even really know how to address this/you. I'll just be blunt.

There are Security Forces Airmen that have died in the course of their duties. Several. TACP Airmen put their lives in danger as their primary fucking duty with Army ground units and even some with SOF teams. How about you do me a solid and never again trivialize those facts with your drivel.

If you told me, "Meh, I didn't really give a shit and just let the recruiter pick Security Forces, then I  got butthurt and chose TACP as opposed to a 'desk job' to kill some time, get my degree, and get out of the military."in person, I would have to be restrained from beating you to death with your own arms. It is my great regret that I can not do that now.

This is your one and only warning- fix yourself. If you force me to do it, I will make it my personal mission to make it as painful as possible for you in every sense of the word. I beg you, because I fear you might not know how serious I am- please assume I am very, very serious in a "real life" way, and not a "dude amped up at his keyboard on teh interwebs" kind of way. If you think for one nanosecond I want you in the Air Force, or in any sort of position to be trusted with the lives of others, you are sadly mistaken. If you assumed you would get the people of this forum to help you with the way you posted, I fear you may be either malicious (best case) or actually mentally retarded (worst case).

Thread locked.


----------



## AWP (Nov 28, 2012)

amlove21 said:


> If you assumed you would get the people of this forum to help you with the way you posted, I fear you may be either malicious (best case) or actually mentally retarded (worst case).
> 
> Thread locked.


 
The young Jedi's training is nearly complete and soon he will destroy his master...it is the Sith's circle of life.

I will live on through the Force and be with you all.


----------

